# Modern Lenovo ThinkPad UEFI: Sleep State



## jbo (Jan 5, 2022)

Looking at the BIOS/UEFI of a Lenovo ThikPad Carbon X1 Gen 9 I see an option named _*"Sleep State"*_ which allows choosing from two options:

*[Windows and Linux]: *Optimized Sleep State for Windows and versions of Linux that are compatible with Suspend-to-Idle
*[Linux S3]:* Optimized Sleep State for versions of Linux that are not compatible with Suspend-to-Idle
In case of FreeBSD 13.0-STABLE, which option would I want to choose? Does FreeBSD have support for "Suspend-to-Idle"?

If you guys can provide any other information regarding this I'd be thankful.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 5, 2022)

S3, and cross your fingers.

acpiconf(8)

acpi(4)









						Suspend/Resume to Disk  - Hibernation - iFFS/IRST Partition (Intel Fast Flash/Intel Rapid Start Technology)
					

What is this and how does it work?  On newer Intel-based computers, the UEFI/BIOS offers a switch to enable a iFFS/IRST partition to support suspend/resume. This is called "Intel Rapid Start Technology". It affects mainly mobiles (laptops & tablets), but also desktop and maybe server systems...




					forums.freebsd.org
				




<https://forums.freebsd.org/posts/549574>


----------



## bsduck (Jan 5, 2022)

Could this "suspend to idle" be S2?


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 5, 2022)

bsduck said:


> Could this "suspend to idle" be S2?



I think not. According to <https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/-/-/m-p/5111887> it is (or can be) `S0ix`.

<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Configuration_and_Power_Interface#Global_states>

Hint:


```
% sysctl hw.acpi.supported_sleep_state
hw.acpi.supported_sleep_state: S3 S4 S5
%
```

– this does *not* mean that the installation of FreeBSD will work with those supported sleep states.


----------

